# western flyer - Thunder Rod?



## kmeador1 (Mar 5, 2011)

I picked up a Western Flyer - Thunder Rod (so says the chain guard) up a few years ago and just getting around to cleaning it up and playing with it.  It's red, tank shaped crossbar vs tube, has a bikeorama speedometer, red stingray styled seat, 20 x 1.75 tires.. etc. But I can't find pictures, reference info anywhere?  Any direction, information, value, or help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## partsguy (Mar 5, 2011)

PICS! PLEASE! This sounds cool!


----------



## kmeador1 (Mar 5, 2011)

*pictures*

I just started cleaning the chrome - cross bar has "Stick Shift" decal.  I know I'm missing something in the A frame there is three mounts/brackets but nothing attached...


----------



## white trash (Mar 5, 2011)

Clean little bike. You have the sissy bar on backwards. That is a Murray built bike. I thought a Murray Thunder Rod was a tricycle. I have never seen this model. It is a convertible bike so the other mounts you see may be for the top bar to mount when it is set up as a girls bike.


----------



## Gordon (Mar 5, 2011)

I believe the mounts are for a plastic "motor" like a Mattel Varoom.


----------



## JLarkin (Mar 6, 2011)

It's a convertible.  You can move the tank downward to accommodate smaller boys or girls.


----------



## azhearseguy (Mar 6, 2011)

Gordon is correct those tabs are to mount the Murry Thunder rod motor to. i had a picture of one somewere but can't find it..


----------



## azhearseguy (Mar 6, 2011)

here is a picture of a thunder rod tricycle i used to own.


----------



## kmeador1 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone.  That's what I was thinking, just didn't know if WF would put Murray Thunder rod motors on their bikes?  I don't think it's a Murray, it has WF all over it.  And doesn't seem to be altered.  Yes thanks for the sissy bar thing, Ha! It came that way, it's all apart and getting cleaned and reassembled correctly as we speak...   

Any more input would be great!  Now where do I find a thunder rod motor????


----------



## azhearseguy (Mar 6, 2011)

kmeador1 said:


> Thanks everyone.  That's what I was thinking, just didn't know if WF would put Murray Thunder rod motors on their bikes?  I don't think it's a Murray, it has WF all over it.  And doesn't seem to be altered.  Yes thanks for the sissy bar thing, Ha! It came that way, it's all apart and getting cleaned and reassembled correctly as we speak...
> 
> Any more input would be great!  Now where do I find a thunder rod motor????




Yes its a Murray made bike sold through western auto stores..


----------



## 30thtbird (Mar 11, 2011)

Definitely Murray built. What is the serial number and I can tell the year. Should be on the left rear dropout near the axle nut. Should be small leter/number combo that starts with an "M". WesternAuto, Sears, and other stores did not make there own bikes. They bought from manufacturerers and sold in there name. Kenny.


----------



## azhearseguy (Mar 13, 2011)

found your bike. check out this site...i just uploaded this 1965 Murray Wheel Goods catalog. look at the last few pages..

http://murrayeliminatormusclebikes.yuku.com/topic/46/master/1/


----------



## white trash (Mar 14, 2011)

Good find Eddie. I like the original seat on it a lot better. I bet lots of kids got rid of that seat for a full size banana seat. I think I have seen that seat for sale on Ebay before. I would try to make it original again if it were mine. I have that size seat in a leopard print on my 20" Shelby rat rod.


----------



## Larry Lane (Oct 27, 2012)

*Me Too*



azhearseguy said:


> here is a picture of a thunder rod tricycle i used to own.




My parents bought me this tricycle on my Birthday back in '66


----------

